# Assembling a "Noble" shelter....tips?



## LAhorses (Jan 5, 2012)

Nope, I haven't but I'm in the market for a run in. So pictures and info would be great when your done.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I am planning on photographing the process and will gladly share my experience.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

any chance you might post pricing?


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Got the shelter put up last weekend! If anyone goes this route, I think it is worth it, but don't repeat my mistakes (all minor).

*Make double, triple, quadruple certain the building is square* before you tighten all the clamps and anchor it. I cannot believe I forgot to do that, so now it is about 5 inches off square. The roof panels are on, but there is overhang on one side and almost a gap on the other.

Also, get hardened drill bits for securing the roofing to the roof frame tubing. We broke 3 drill bits. And stripped 2 socket attachments. 

Even though the cut diagram tells you the wider plywood pieces are 48", cut them to 47.75 to make room for the clamps. They WILL NOT fit otherwise, even with a mini sledge hammer.

All in all I am happy with it. The horses are happy to get out of the wind. And with all the commotion I met some more of our neighbors, who ended up pitching in and helping.

As for pricing, the frame kit was $1900 ish. The roofing was $450 ish. The 3/4 inch plywood siding (which I need to stain come warm weather) was $350 ish. So round up and call it about $3,000.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you! did you do plastic corrugate roofing?


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

GhostwindAppaloosa said:


> Thank you! did you do plastic corrugate roofing?


You are quite welcome. I actually used metal roofing, since there is a manufacturer just down the road from where I work.


----------



## hobblecreek (Nov 1, 2014)

I happened upon this thread search for assembly instructions for a Noble Panel structure. I actually first assembled mine several years ago and this year have had to move it. I've got to replace a couple of the plywood panels so I was looking for the dimensions. For those building these structures, I would add a thought about attaching the roof panels -- get self tapping screws. The OP says to get hardened drill bits. I didn't use drill bits at all -- just the self tapping screws. It worked great.

Also, I left the wide panels the full 48 inches. It was a tough fit, and OP's suggestion of trimming 1/4" off to make room for the clamps is sensible. It might also make sense to just cut small notches for the clamps. Just a thought.


----------

